# HUTCH REBEL INSERT



## kycop19 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, I have a old hutch rebel wood stove, its an insert. I am needing a blower motor for it. Does anyone have one of the old stove sitting around or have any idea or know of anyone that has replaced the motor on one of these with a different one and had success. It has a 1/8hp 1050rpm 3/8shaft shaded pole motor. this stove was apparently made in the 80's first one they made triple wall etc. I talked to hutch manufacturing they said they stopped making stoves 15 years ago. Hutch tells me this was the cadillac back then. I have a 200 year old farm house and this is in one room heats most of the house and thats saying alot as the house has had additions added on over the years. I took the motor to a electric motro shop they said they found a motor equal to it and it has a cooling fan built onto the motor but it is not a enclosed motor like the one on my stove. The electric repair guys said they dont know how the motor would have lasted this long because of the heat it gets from being on the back of the stove, in a insert.
i found a couple pics of someone posted the same stove i had i have stole them   Almost forgot the Electrci motor repair shop (sctually two of them i went to) said this has bronze bushing that when it wears out the motor is no good, cant be replaced or rebuilt. thats why they only oiled what was there..






http://youtu.be/1Li9gLSZPVk   click on link to goto youtube video of stove running (motor noise)


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Nov 10, 2011)

The motor place is probably your best bet unless you can get the original manufacturer name and part number, Hutch bought these off the shelf from a supplier. 
The blower in my Hutch (non- Rebel) insert was made by Fasco and is still available, unfortunately I have to buy the entire assembly. It is listed as a draft inducer.
Mine is located below the doors and is in cool air. 
I don't see any reason why the motor place couldn't supply equal or better than original. Ask for a warranty if you are unsure. 

It is a good idea to do yearly maintenance on these if you don't already.


----------



## kycop19 (Nov 10, 2011)

actually I have been on the phone and internet for a week this time last year it started doing this i took it apart thought it was good lasted throught the winter,. This is what i found..

http://www.emotorstore.com/productd...atID_E_234_A_productID_E_492_A_skuID_E_25700#

its a 1/2 shaft where mine is 3/8 I am going to take the fan to a machine shop have them make hole bigger...? is this a bad idea....

((((Fasco Permanent Split Capacitor, Totally Enclosed Air Over, Unit Heater Electric Motors


   Electric Motor Store's selection of Fasco Permanent Split Capacitor, Totally Enclosed Air Over, Unit Heater Electric Motors)))) 
Part ID: D260 
Product Weight: 10.5 lbs. 

HP: 1/6 
RPM: 1075 
Volts: 115 
Enclosure: Totally Enclosed Air Over 
Type: Permanent Split Capacitor 
Bearings: Sleeve 
Mounting: Bolt Circle - 4.62" 
Rotation: CW 
50Hz/60Hz: No/Yes 
Speeds: One 
"A" Dimension (Inches): 3.875 
Base: Stud, Band, Base or Lug (motor specific) 
Amps: 2.90 
Shaft: 1/2 X 3 
Item: AC Mtr 1/6 HP 1075 RPM 115 V Permanent Split Capacitor TEAO  
Catalog Number: D260 
Frame Dimensions


----------



## kycop19 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oops I about messed up. I just called and changed the order to this one..
I wasnt sure if it was Clockwise or Counterclockwise...so i changed order to this one.
Part ID: D261 
Product Weight: 10 lbs. 

HP: 1/8 - 1/15 
RPM: 1075 
Volts: 115 
Enclosure: Totally Enclosed Air Over 
Type: Permanent Split Capacitor 
Bearings: Sleeve 
Mounting: Bolt Circle - 4.62" 
Rotation: Reversible 
50Hz/60Hz: No/Yes 
Speeds: Two 
"A" Dimension (Inches): 3.625 
Base: Stud, Band, Base or Lug (motor specific) 
Amps: 2.30 - 1.10 
Shaft: 1/2 X 3 
Item: AC Mtr 1/8 - 1/15 HP 1075 RPM 115 V Permanent Split Capacitor TEAO  
Catalog Number: D261


----------



## wqhorses (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello - very curious to know if the D261 worked as a replacement on the Hutch Rebel? Did you have to modify the fan I.D? Were there any further modifications neededfor: Mounting, electrical, etc.?
Thanks!!


----------

